

Turtle Rock community manager let go after Donald Sterling Twitter remarks - Jare
http://www.polygon.com/2014/5/1/5673218/turtle-rock-community-manager-josh-olin-twitter-donald-sterling

======
anigbrowl
_Olin later clarified that he believed Sterling was a victim because of
"illegal wiretapping resulting in a MASSIVE, life altering breach in privacy."
Today, Olin tweeted he was "expressly not defending [Sterling's] remarks or
actions."_

Hemay well be wrong about this, because Sterling's girlfriend claims she
recorded calls at his request as an aid to his unreliable memory. As recording
calls without both parties' consent is criminal in CA but sterling hasn't
sworn out any complaint against her that we know of, there's a good chance
she's telling the truth about that.

As for the rest of it, I don't know. Seems to me a community manager with a
ton of Twitter followers ought to be cautious about expressing opinions on
controversial topics that might reflect badly on his employer, though I
suspect they'll settle their disagreement.

